# good start



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

a 8 point at 40 yrds and 280lb boar hog at 15 yds


----------



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

Preview attachment photo 2.JPG


----------



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

Preview attachment photo 1.JPG


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

pics don't work


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

No pics?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Come on young buck you should be able to operate a computer with you eyes closed lol Lets see that buck! 

Congrats.


----------



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

:**


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

rotated for you


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job, Sounds like venison and hog sausage making time.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Where is the 8 point? Congrats on the pork chops!


----------

